# [SOLVED] Computer still doesn't turn on..



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay, So I have no idea whats going on, completely no idea whats going on with my mobo/case. 
I've been through 2 cases already (1 apex, 1 Cooler master). So here is the story. 
My cooler case came in today so I went to my room to move things into this case. 
I have a DELL 531s mobo btw, with a slim case. 
So I've had everything connected in place (sata, CPU power, MOBO power, etc etc) even the power on button and reset. 
Then I tried turning it on, nothing. 
Tried a different PSU, nothing, tried my old 250w PSU from my slim tower case, nothing. 
After those tests, I've decided to take out the I/O front panel from my slim tower case and replaced the I/O front panel wires with this one. 
Tried again, nothing happened, then i tried again with the psu's, nothing still. 
I replaced graphic card, removed it and what not. 
Nothing. 
I've also tried putting in this fan that's been with my Dell case stock. 
After all that I was quite frustrated so I moved it back to my slim tower case. hooked things up and bam it worked. same psu, same everything even if connected it to the other Case.

Specs: Dell Inspiron 531s slim case/stock mobo. 
Underneath the mobo has these paddings, the cooler master case doesn't have the padding.

Wanted it in : COOLER MASTER ELITE 310 CASE.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer still doesn't turn on..*

Did you install the brass motherboard standoffs in the coolermaster before putting in the mobo?


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Computer still doesn't turn on..*

what is the brass stand off?


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Computer still doesn't turn on..*

i mean, is it the soft thingys below the mobo in my other mobo? does it usually come with cases?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer still doesn't turn on..*

The motherboard sit on them, then you screw in the screws.









You screw those into the motherboard tray, then position the motherboard on top of them. Use only what you need, probably around 6. 

you can test fit the motherboard to find which holes you need to put the standoffs into


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer still doesn't turn on..*

This is what I mean by test fitting, match the holes on the motherboard to the holes on the tray. ONLY USE WHAT YOU NEED. 

Put in the brass standoffs in between mobo and tray


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Computer still doesn't turn on..*

Ohh so if you don't use the stand off the motherboard might not turn on?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer still doesn't turn on..*

Yes, the standoffs are required or else the motherboard will short out to the case.


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Computer still doesn't turn on..*

ohh thanks! i will try that tmr


----------



## heyitskin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Computer still doesn't turn on..*

Thank you so much! now it turns on haha ! now to RMA my video card...


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Glad to help.


----------

